# Cason's Crystal Clear



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I need some feedback from those of you that has tried Bill Cason's color preserver. I am working with Bill to develop more products and promote them. I have done several test and I really like the stuff but I need some honest feedback from you guys. Post up or email me at [email protected].
Pat


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I emailed these pix a while back but here they are again. I still have some of the old Gudebrod 811 and was runninf side by side comparison tests. I think the Crystal Clear did better than the 811. I'm sold on this solvent based formula I'm testing.
I used Permagloss as I had little epoxy when the tests were ran on the white blank testing stick. Since then I've completed weaves & wraps on white and black threads and the white thread is BRIGHT white and I don't have any of the hazyness left on black thread by some other CP's which is a BIG plus in my book as a weaver.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

more


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

more


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures Raymond. I am glad you had some 811 to do a comparison with. Both cp's look good and pretty much equal. In a couple of pics the Cason's looks better.
Pat


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Ray - Thanks for the comparison photos. I got some of the Cason's CP at the Dec builder's meeting, tried it and won't use anything else. Really dries crystal clear and quickly. I only wished I got some of the sample finishes to try. Working on a rod now and using up the epoxy I have on hand.

If someone does a comparison of Cason's CP to the other commonly available water soluble CP like Rays photos show, the sale demand for Cason's CP would go thru the roof.

Will Canson's new stuff be available for shipping or only be available at FTU? I would think the not water base stuff would run into "new rules" that make it troublesome for shipping. I don't always need an excuse to go to FTU anyways so its easy for me.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

WE should have our website up soon, hopefully in about a week. We will be selling through our website and Swampland has already placed an order. I have sent samples to Batson, Bingham, Utmost, and Mudhole. I expect to get some response from them pretty soon. Of course they will distribute to their retailers. I hope most of you buy directly from our website. A portion of the profits go to the Rods For Soldiers program so the more profit we make the more it will benefit Texas Rod Builders.
Expect some new products soon. Bill is working hard to develop new adhesives and finishes. He is experimenting with finishes with UV protection and finishes that don't have to be mixed but have the same application properties as two part finishes. We won't offer any products that we don't feel is as good as the best available on the market now or better. Cason's Crystal Clear is as dedicated to being of service to the rodbuilding community as it is to making a profit.
Thanks for the feedback we need honest reports from you guys to be sure we are doing what we have set out to do and that is to provide top quality products.
Pat


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I have some of the Diamondite CP and I'm going to get some Flex-Coat CP for same comparison tests & photos. I'm gonna need more white blank stock! lol


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

i know one thing you need to use a breathing apperatis when appling. it has some strong fumes. the carson .


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not saw a need for any breathing mask or noticed an undue amount of fumes.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*qtrods*

raymond you may need to see your ear,nose, and throat specialist.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

The original formula which is solvent based does have solvent odor. Personally I like the smell of it. It is not any stronger than isopropyl alcohol and not near as strong as paint thinner, gasoline, or acetone. Of course some people may be more sensitive than others. This product is so far superior than anything else on the market that I cvan put up with a little odor to get the color integrity and UV protection that Cason's Crystal Clear offers. If it is too strong for you try the waterbased formula, it is just as good.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*old farts*

:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes: i love getting you old farts riled up. ya'll sure are easy!........................................bennie, i love you man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Who you calling an old fart? Kiddo
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*old fart*

i guess all of us that a 20 year old checker at walmart would say sire to.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

At least we can count our change without a computer.
Pat


----------

